# thunder shirt?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have one for your pup and does it really help during thunder storms?? 
(Can't find a thread where it was talked about.)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have one for Brady. I think it helps. He still doesn't like storms, but he doesn't get as upset with the thundershirt.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what is a thundershirt?
Tillie has been raised around 2 kids... thunder doesn't even phase her thankfully, niether does the vaccum, a motorcycle, various toys, blow dryer, tea kettle screaming, fire trucks racing by... BUT if there's a "dog shirt" that will help her stop BaRKING at every dog in a 30 mile radius, sign us UP! LOL ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have one, but haven't used it. I bought it for car rides. At the obedience class we attended the instructor said that she has seen great success with the shirts.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just ordered one for Buster to try to help with Separation Anxiety. He gets really upset when I am walking Buffy and leaving him in the house for a few minutes. Most of the time I take them both, but there are times when I get too stressed to take both of them at the same time and find it easier on me to take one at a time. .

If it works, I will try it on Buffy, too - I think she needs a size Small instead of Buster's Extra Small - for Barking issues [in the car, walking on the street] around strangers, friends, bicycles, motorcycles, and, especially, other dogs. It's not just Buffy barking, unfortunately. And when one starts, the other chimes in, along with lunging and jumping. Lovely....

Whatever socialization Buffy and Buster learned in their training classes has pretty much evaporated, and I am starting from scratch. :frusty: Sigh....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The trainers in my groups all seem to think they can help.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried one for Huey for car rides. It did not help but his anxiety was really bad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> what is a thundershirt?
> Tillie has been raised around 2 kids... thunder doesn't even phase her thankfully, niether does the vaccum, a motorcycle, various toys, blow dryer, tea kettle screaming, fire trucks racing by... BUT if there's a "dog shirt" that will help her stop BaRKING at every dog in a 30 mile radius, sign us UP! LOL ound:


Temple Grandin thinks they help and if anyone knows about this she does. 
"Thundershirt's gentle pressure works to calm a dog, and experts such as Dr. Temple Grandin believe that pressure has a calming effect on the nervous system. Using pressure to relieve anxiety has been a common practice for years. For example:
TTouch dog trainers use pressure to address a wide variety of anxieties. 
Veterinarians use pressure to relax cattle when they are administering vaccinations. 
People with autism use pressure to relieve their persistent anxiety. 
Children with certain behavioral problems use pressure shirts and weighted vests to relax and focus. Parents use swaddling to calm an inconsolable newborn infant."

Temple invented the hug machine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hug_machine


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting!
My son has Aspergers so I have indeed heard of Temple Grandin! 
makes total sense!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I did want to comment about the " Thunder coat,"it more of a tight wrap and reminds me of a tight jacket. 

Anyway... Dexter is very anxious when storms are approaching, to the point of trembling uncontrollable. I put the jacket on Dexter in the early morning and I kept the jacket on for more than 13 hours.

Dexter was actually looking out the window to watch the hurricane instead of hiding down the hall. Overall, I would say the "Thunder shirt (jacket) coat is a success! 

They do come in sizes, I have XS for Dexter, who is probably at least 16 pounds. The shirts are meant to be snug around the chest. Dexter really could use the next size up.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just ordered one for Tucker, the Small was recommended for him, 14 pounds and 17-1/2" around the chest. Hope it fits! Mostly, I hope it WORKS!!

Thundershirts claim 85% success with them, and they'll take it back if you are one of the ones it doesn't work with. They then donate the used one to a shelter or rescue.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sheri, is Tucker having problems with storms? Is this a recent development?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, his fear started from the fireworks! Now he's terrified of storms, too. This all happened in the last few months.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this, Sheri! Were there not many fireworks on Whidbey? It is terrible around here, from about a week to ten days before July 4, for a good week after, and periodically STILL I hear them go off. People go to the reservations and get those HUGE and LOUD sounding fireworks. Our neighbor's dog is terrified by them. The whole family goes out with her to potty during firework season and she searches for her place and if one goes off before she has done her business, she holds it. They put her in a laundry room that has no windows and run a fan. I am so thankful that, so far, my guys seem unaffected. I certainly hope the thundershirt works for Tucker!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The "Thunder shirt" seems to work the best if you put the shirt on before the anxiety gets worse. I put on the shirt very early during the hurricane. I was amazed at Dexter's behavior. Dexter and Jack a few RLH moments. It also seemed like it took about an hour for the confidence to build in Dexter.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Linda/Dexter's mom. I've heard it is best to get them used to the Thundershirt ahead of time, at a time when no noise is going on, and giving lots of good treats. I'll be doing that.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, Augie's Mom, it's weird about Tucker and the noise. We had lots of navy jets flying over at random times, so loud that if you are outside holding a conversation with someone you have to stop until the planes flew by. It would vibrate your innards at times! He had no problem with that! I wonder if it would bother him now, or if since he grew up with the planes he wouldn't be affected by them. We had some fireworks, for a few days before and after, but those didn't bother him on Whidbey. I can't figure it out. It would be nice to be able to get into their little heads!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Linda, yeah the trainers I've listened to over the years like them. They don't work in all cases, but many have had success with them.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered one and tried it on Sissy because she has developed a fear in the last 6 months or so of any loud noises...even if you just drop something in the house and it's loud it freaks her out so I knew 4th of July was going to be bad...I put it on early in the day but it didn't seem to work for her she was stll pacing, whining, trembling ,etc.....

I also tried it on Misty for her really bad barking and it didn't do anything for her either.....

The good news is that it really was easy to return and they handled the refund very quickly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jplatthy said:


> I ordered one and tried it on Sissy because she has developed a fear in the last 6 months or so of any loud noises...even if you just drop something in the house and it's loud it freaks her out so I knew 4th of July was going to be bad...I put it on early in the day but it didn't seem to work for her she was stll pacing, whining, trembling ,etc.....
> 
> I also tried it on Misty for her really bad barking and it didn't do anything for her either.....
> 
> The good news is that it really was easy to return and they handled the refund very quickly!


Here is some info. http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=698406&pageID=1&sk=&date=


----------



## Cindy Ludwig (Feb 27, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> Temple Grandin thinks they help and if anyone knows about this she does.
> "Thundershirt's gentle pressure works to calm a dog, and experts such as Dr. Temple Grandin believe that pressure has a calming effect on the nervous system. Using pressure to relieve anxiety has been a common practice for years. For example:
> TTouch dog trainers use pressure to address a wide variety of anxieties.
> Veterinarians use pressure to relax cattle when they are administering vaccinations.
> ...


Hi ~ just want to let you know that the inventor of the original Anxiety Wrap, Susan Sharpe consulted with Temple Grandin when she was developing various prototypes for her original product. In fact, Susan and her product, the Anxiety Wrap are mentioned in one of Dr. Grandin's books!

Just want to make sure people understand that Susan based her product on the work of Temple Grandin and that Susan's product, the original Anxiety Wrap is the one mentioned by Dr. Grandin.

Dr. Grandin is a professor at Colorado State University where I have taken courses in dog biology and behavior and pet nutrition. As a professional dog trainer I have read her books and seen the movie, of course, but have also seen how pressure can be used with people with autism in my work as a registered nurse.

In my work as a professional dog trainer I recommend the original patented Anxiety Wrap to my clients with fearful or anxious dogs, and yes, it works. You can read more about the Anxiety Wrap and how it compares to other products on the market in an article I wrote: http://dubuquedogtrainer.hubpages.com/hub/dog_anxiety_wrap

It is important to understand that you need to consult a professional about behavior issues with your dog. Although the Anxiety Wrap is a very helpful and effective product, a veterinarian needs to rule out medical causes for your dog's anxiety and actually should be making the diagnosis, be it separation anxiety or thunderstorm phobia. Only veterinarians are licensed to diagnose. Then you need to consult an experienced, reward based trainer, preferably a clicker trainer to implement an individualized treatment plan for your dog that includes behavior modification as well as therapeutic adjuncts such as the Anxiety Wrap.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Linda, his fear started from the fireworks! Now he's terrified of storms, too. This all happened in the last few months.


Sheri, the same happened with Gracie, first fireworks, now thunderstorms. I put her Thundershirt on her as soon as I see any sign of anxiety, like listening closely to the outdoors. It has helped alot.

I called their customer service dept to get advice on size. Small works well for her.

I also used it this weekend when she had her first agility trial, to help her adjust to all the extra stimuli. I removed it about 5 minutes before we were on deck. She didn't shut down and ran like a pro. The handler could use some more work, however!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick;421416
I also used it this weekend when she had her first agility trial said:


> SOOOO.... HOW DID SHE DO?!?!?:ear:


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol, Karen, you don't miss a thing, do you! My answer is this: based on my expectations, which were very low, she did great! She let them measure her (twice) so she has her permanent height card and she didn't shut down and refuse to run. We ran FAST, weren't trying to Q or to get the bonus send. Goal was to get her used to all the craziness of a trial environment and have fun in the ring! I messed up more than her! 

DH videotaped, so I will post it on a new thread. BTW, I'm totally hooked! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lsprick said:


> Lol, Karen, you don't miss a thing, do you! My answer is this: based on my expectations, which were very low, she did great! She let them measure her (twice) so she has her permanent height card and she didn't shut down and refuse to run. We ran FAST, weren't trying to Q or to get the bonus send. Goal was to get her used to all the craziness of a trial environment and have fun in the ring! I messed up more than her!
> 
> DH videotaped, so I will post it on a new thread. BTW, I'm totally hooked! :whoo:


Awesome!!! Fun is what it's all about! I can't wait to see the video. Kodi is doing his first (agility) trial at the end of March!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I still use the Thunder Shirt on Dexter. He could use a size to fit his 16# though. Dexter knows there is a storm coming before we do! All of a sudden, Dexter will be sitting down the hallway (where he usually goes). In the back of the house, we have a fan going all the time, so I imagine the fan noise is drowning out the thunder noises. 

After you get the neck strap adjusted on the Thunder Shirt, the only thing you need to attach and remove is the strap around the chest. So, when the Thunder Shirt is removed, just loosen up the chest straps and remove. Leave the neck strap, it will go over the head when removing the Thunder Shirt.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just received Dexter's Small Thunder shirt (Original). It fits great! He said so himself!  Don't forget all that extra hair that the wrap has to go around. I love it and the shirt really helps Dexter calm down with the thunderstorms.


----------

